# Anybody using Output Signal (with Cubase) experience pops/clicks when you play a note?



## Dylanguitar (Sep 17, 2022)

Every time I play a note (with certain instruments) I'm experiencing pops like you would hear when a sound audio file is not properly cross-faded. It doesn't happen on playback if I record midi. Only when I'm playing my midi controller. Has anybody else experienced this? I really like certain things that this synth does, but this is really annoying.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 18, 2022)

Probably will not help you much but I never had problems like this with it and I am using it often


----------



## Pop Corn (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes, ALL THE TIME. And it's not a Cpu issue. It drives me crazy. Been googling this from time to time but because Output and Signal are such common terms in the audio world, nothing came up that was related to the actual Output Signal vst, just general audio bugs.. But yes, also Output Movement causes this from time to time. I don't know if it's the audio samples themselves, or that there's just too much attack on some of the filter/effect envelopes. Glad I'm not the only one to notice this though


----------



## Pop Corn (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm in Studio One btw so it's not DAW related


----------



## Pop Corn (Oct 16, 2022)

I recently had a game to do and I plastered Signal and Movement all across the session. It seemed like something I could fix later. I couldn't though, and it was a headache trying to get rid of the clicks/pops. I use things like transient master from NI to smooth the attack but in the end I just replaced every instance of Output with my own sounds from scratch. Decided not to use Signal or Movement anymore going forward.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 16, 2022)

I don't use Signal quite often, but I recall having this issue at least twice!
Both times, like @Pop Corn implied, it was a bad ADSR setting on the preset : slowing down the attack a tiny bit here and there fixed it.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I don't use Signal quite often, but I recall having this issue at least twice!
> Both times, like @Pop Corn implied, it was a bad ADSR setting on the preset : slowing down the attack a tiny bit here and there fixed it.


right but I've experimented with slowing the attack and it doesn't seem to fix it, if memory serves.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> I recently had a game to do and I plastered Signal and Movement all across the session. It seemed like something I could fix later. I couldn't though, and it was a headache trying to get rid of the clicks/pops. I use things like transient master from NI to smooth the attack but in the end I just replaced every instance of Output with my own sounds from scratch. Decided not to use Signal or Movement anymore going forward.


I would also point out, per my experience, it's the pops are more pronounced when I'm playing it in live then when I play it back with the midi data already recorded. Buffer size makes no difference.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

I was getting some tech support from OUTPUT, but the correspondence seems to have stopped. I will report back if there's any resolution.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

Here's 2 audio clips. One was played in live and I routed it to record the audio as it was being played.
The other I recorded the audio afterwards, using the recorded midi data. They are the same performance.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 16, 2022)

Mh, still sounds like an attack thing to my ears..
I would try deactivating FX after FX, then engine after engine to try narrowing it down to the guilty setting. Good luck!


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 16, 2022)

I use a different latency for recording. Have you tried the obvious, latency settings?


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> I use a different latency for recording. Have you tried the obvious, latency settings?


If you're talking about "buffer size," yes I've increased it to the max. Doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> I would also point out, per my experience, it's the pops are more pronounced when I'm playing it in live then when I play it back with the midi data already recorded. Buffer size makes no difference.


I actually got this backwards. The one played and recorded live has less pops than the one where i'm recording audio off the midi data.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 16, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Mh, still sounds like an attack thing to my ears..
> I would try deactivating FX after FX, then engine after engine to try narrowing it down to the guilty setting. Good luck!


I've done all that. It's not that. I know it sounds like an attack thing. I've disabled all FX.
This is the setting on the instrument that you're hearing. BTW, I can increase the attack on the volume ADSR and it has no effect on getting rid of the click you're hearing.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 17, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> I've done all that. It's not that. I know it sounds like an attack thing. I've disabled all FX.
> This is the setting on the instrument that you're hearing. BTW, I can increase the attack on the volume ADSR and it has no effect on getting rid of the click you're hearing.


Just tried loading the same patch and I can't get rid of the nasty click no matter what I do so yes, sorry about that.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 17, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Just tried loading the same patch and I can't get rid of the nasty click no matter what I do so yes, sorry about that.


Thanks for taking the time. At least I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## Dylanguitar (Oct 26, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Just tried loading the same patch and I can't get rid of the nasty click no matter what I do so yes, sorry about that.


I actually (I think) figured it out. For some reason, that click on the attack is tied to the release time on the Volume ADSR. If you slow the release, it will get rid of both the click on the release AND the attack. This is the first time I've encountered this type of behavior on a softsynth (I own many) but I'm also mainly a guitar player so maybe this is a thing? 
A shout out to OUTPUT customer support for completely ghosting me after multiple failed attempts to keep reaching out to them on my original support ticket, only to get no response. Very lame. They've been helpful in the past, but not this time around.


----------

